# Wellness Brand - Am I feeding my puppy correctly?



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2012)

I feed my puppy twice a day. I have been giving her this diet since I got her at 11wks. She is now 4.5 months old and 29.5lbs, she is slim and athletic.

In the morning at around 7-8am I feed her with this dry food:









In the evening at around 6-7pm I mix the same dry food with 1/3 of a can of this wet food:









Any thoughts, comments on this brand or the way I'm giving the food? I haven't had any noticeable problems with the food thus far.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good food. The dry is a 4 star and the canned is a 4.5 star food. (Wellness Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating). Wellness canned are pricey compared to comparable canned foods, so I don't use it, but it is a good food. Yes, you're feeding her well- she is a lucky puppy. Any four star or above is good in my opinion. Some people like to use grain free foods (I do), but it isn't necessary to do that. It is sometimes harder to keep them a good weight with the grain free. Mine are slim, but healthy. 

My vet did say large breed food is meant for heavy boned breeds like mastiffs, rottweilers, saint bernards and the like and not to feed my standard puppy the large breed formula. Other people on this group disagree and insist the large breed formula is better for a standard. Standards are smaller boned and lighter for their height than most large breeds. I doubt the large breed food would hurt your puppy, though (there is not much difference between it and the regular food). My vet also told me to take my (good sized) standard male Jazz off of the puppy food at 4 months old to slow his growth down. Slow and steady is the healthiest way. He had me keep my small standard Bonnie on puppy food for 12 months, so apparently it depends on how big they are going to be how long they are on puppy food. 

It sounds like your girl is doing just fine on what you have chosen. It hasn't had the issues other brands have had with recalls. You are feeding far better food than most dog owners. 

I chose to use the Blue Buffalo grain free only because a comparison of ingredients was no different from the 5 star Wellness Core variety (a different Wellness line) and my dogs liked the Blue Buffalo plus it was a little less money (not much). I vary the flavor on occasion (chicken, duck, lamb). 

The canned I use varies. I figure since they get the same base food every single day that I would vary the canned- different flavors, different brands. I use NutroMax, Nutro, Merrick, Blue Buffalo, Avoderm, natural balance and the like. Usually one or the other is on a sale. The only flavor i don't get is fish because I don't like the smell of the fish and Bonnie turns her nose up at it (the other two eat anything). 

The way you're feeding is the same way we do except for the times are a little different. I feed 6:45 am and then 4:30-5 pm then a small snack (like a bisquit) in the middle of the day and before bed. 

And that's the story of my dog food (except since getting my puppy, the dog food bill is much higher).


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for that very thoughtful response! The only part I'm not sure of is the changing of the food to slow down growth. The dogs natural hormones are the primary controlling factor of growth rate and not the food the dog eats.

It would make more sense to change the fomula when the puppy starts to slow down growing naturally, because it is at that point she would need a different nutrient suite than she needed previously.

Well, based on your response it looks like I'm headed in the right direction. Thanks for the time!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I agree that Wellness is a very good food. I just wanted to let you know that if you decide to try a grain free, Wellness has a grain free formula too. I feed Lily, my mpoo, the Wellness grain free for breakfast and Wellness Lamb formula kibble for dinner.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm feeding wellness also though Sandy at 10 month's isn't getting puppy any more. The only problem im having is sandy wwould rather jump on the table or skim counters tHan eat her own food. That dog is stubborn.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've fed wellness for years and think it's a good feed. i now feed raw which i believe to be better for them.

but if anyone asks for a kibble recommendation i'll always recommend wellness.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jelly said:


> The only part I'm not sure of is the changing of the food to slow down growth. The dogs natural hormones are the primary controlling factor of growth rate and not the food the dog eats.


This PubMed abstract from UC Davis explains what people mean when they refer to slowing down the growth rate.  Focus on nutrition: feeding large br... [Compend Contin Educ Vet. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2012)

caroline429 said:


> This PubMed abstract from UC Davis explains what people mean when they refer to slowing down the growth rate.  Focus on nutrition: feeding large br... [Compend Contin Educ Vet. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI


Thanks for mentioning that. I searched for the pdf version though after following your link. I read the full paper (not just the abstract) and here is something worth mentioning...

"A large breed growth diet that has passed AAFCO animal feeding tests should be fed at least until the puppy reaches about 80% of the expected adult weight, and it will not be detrimental to keep a healthy, lean puppy on growth formula until full adult size is achieved. Above all, remember to feed a large breed growth formula in sufficient quantities to maintain a lean body condition, and avoid additional supplements." (Larsen J., 2010)

That clears things up for me as far as how long to give my dog the puppy formula. I will likely feed her the puppy formula until she is 1.5 years old, because the standard poodle puppy gets to 80-90% full size after 1 year and grows the remaining 10-20% the second year. I figure I will end the puppy formula halfway through the second year, but the paper says it wouldn't hurt to extend the formula to full size (2 yrs in our case). My puppy is lean and her ribs can be felt, so I definately am not feeding her too much either. I think this is definately the right direction.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i fed my dogs adult wellness kibble as puppies

any future pups will be fed a raw diet.


----------

